# How to join Universal Production MUSIC, Extreme Music, MYMA... as a composer ?



## ZosterX (Jan 26, 2022)

Hi!

I really want to work in the music industry, since I've got a little contract with RFI in France when I earned 1000e for 5 musics.. I really want to get into it lol !

The fact is, how can you deliver your music in UPPM, MYMA etc ? Since a lot of songs are used from those websites for different medias, is there any prerequisites to send our music to them ? 

Sorry if it can be dumb question, but i'm like really new in the music industry so any helps will be grateful !


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jan 26, 2022)

Contact Us | Universal Production Music


We're here to help, contact Universal Production Music UK today for support with business enquiries, licensing, composer submissions and more.




www.universalproductionmusic.com


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 26, 2022)

Just visit library websites and read their submission requirements. You could also try "smaller" companies, as many are sub publishers of big companies like Universal and Warner Chappell.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 27, 2022)

Just to add to what Jeremy said, you have pretty much no chance of even getting a reply from the big library companies. Your best bet is to look at companies who Sub Publish, see who the component labels are, see which ones might suit your music, and then approach them.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 27, 2022)

To piggy back off of the last two replies...

Also make sure what you send is relevant to the library. I'm pretty chummy with one of the libraries I write for, they get irrelevant submissions all the time. (People sending hip hop/mainstream/etc EDM to a trailer library...) Which obviously works against you as you've already made a poor 1st impression... Even if it's a rejection they should respond.

Basically do your homework on whoever you reach out to and make sure what you send is pretty squarely in their wheelhouse.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jan 27, 2022)

And following on from JCrosby's post, judging by his IMDB page, you would also do well to give them your height. You never know, it could be a deal maker. 
I'm 6' 2 and one half, but so far it's been no help to me at all.

If you're thinking of pitching to Extreme it's unlikely you will get a reply unless you have something really special in the works. Plus, they may offer co-writers to help you out a bit. Universal hardly ever reply to anything, but you never know until you try. Like Daryl puts it, sub labels are definitely the way to go most of the time.


----------



## badabing (Feb 7, 2022)

Daryl said:


> Just to add to what Jeremy said, you have pretty much no chance of even getting a reply from the big library companies. Your best bet is to look at companies who Sub Publish, see who the component labels are, see which ones might suit your music, and then approach them.


I'm looking into submitting to libraries myself and noticed that for Universal at least they have a long list of companies on their website who sub publish through them, however none of these seem to have their own website or contact details. Therefore would it be correct to assume that the main Universal submissions page would still be worth using, even though this is a big library company who as @Daryl points out are unlikely to reply?


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 7, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> And following on from JCrosby's post, judging by his IMDB page, you would also do well to give them your height. You never know, it could be a deal maker.
> I'm 6' 2 and one half, but so far it's been no help to me at all.
> 
> If you're thinking of pitching to Extreme it's unlikely you will get a reply unless you have something really special in the works. Plus, they may offer co-writers to help you out a bit. Universal hardly ever reply to anything, but you never know until you try. Like Daryl puts it, sub labels are definitely the way to go most of the time.


Ha! To be fair IMDB's backend is a disaster. I've been trying to have random details like this removed for a while and it's a nuisance now that it's owned by Amazon  .... But well played sir, well played!


----------



## Roger Newton (Feb 8, 2022)

badabing said:


> I'm looking into submitting to libraries myself and noticed that for Universal at least they have a long list of companies on their website who sub publish through them, however none of these seem to have their own website or contact details. Therefore would it be correct to assume that the main Universal submissions page would still be worth using, even though this is a big library company who as @Daryl points out are unlikely to reply?


I think it's been pointed out in a roundabout way here that you're probably wasting your time, although please give it go and hopefully prove everyone wrong.
What I would do as a starter, assuming by your post you haven't gotten any library tracks out there at this point (please correct me if that's wrong), is to concentrate on the smaller, boutique style labels of which there are many.


----------



## badabing (Feb 8, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> I think it's been pointed out in a roundabout way here that you're probably wasting your time, although please give it go and hopefully prove everyone wrong.
> What I would do as a starter, assuming by your post you haven't gotten any library tracks out there at this point (please correct me if that's wrong), is to concentrate on the smaller, boutique style labels of which there are many.


Thanks Roger, actually I was following advice earlier in the thread that one would stand a better chance of getting a response by submitting to some of Universal's smaller sub labels (rather than the main library), however there doesn't seem to be a way to contact these labels as they don't have their own individual presence online, only the page on the Universal website with no email address listed.


----------



## ZosterX (Feb 8, 2022)

Hi and thank you all for your good advices!
I'm willing to start to write some albums with specific themes genre (epic, fantasy, trailer) and see what those sub label are into and submit to them.
For contact, what I will do is I go directly on Universal Production Music and seek directly the sublabel website (if there's some). I think it's a good way to start producing music to get some royalties. 
I found a YouTube channel, Sync My Music, who's actually helping a lot about music libraries!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 8, 2022)

badabing said:


> Thanks Roger, actually I was following advice earlier in the thread that one would stand a better chance of getting a response by submitting to some of Universal's smaller sub labels (rather than the main library), however there doesn't seem to be a way to contact these labels as they don't have their own individual presence online, only the page on the Universal website with no email address listed.


Just Google “production music library companies”, there are tons. Each site usually shows who they work with, as well as their submission policies.


----------



## kenose (Feb 8, 2022)

badabing said:


> I'm looking into submitting to libraries myself and noticed that for Universal at least they have a long list of companies on their website who sub publish through them, however none of these seem to have their own website or contact details. Therefore would it be correct to assume that the main Universal submissions page would still be worth using, even though this is a big library company who as @Daryl points out are unlikely to reply?


You probably will have to do some digging to figure out who the contact points are for the sub labels, but it might be easier to get an email noticed/read by one of those people than writing to the main UPM address which I assume gets overloaded daily.

I write frequently for a UPM label, and they keep a pretty tight roster of "go to" composers. I'm honestly not sure if they would even consider giving a total unknown a shot at a brief, most everyone writing for them has some sort of existing working relationship with the guys running things as far as I know. The most common way new people come in are from working with an existing writer on the roster. (Which is how I started out...)

If they read your email, you probably have 30s or something to impress someone enough to keep listening, because they have 20+ composers already they can reach for and get A+ stuff delivered on time. You have to demonstrate some value angle that doesn't exist for them already, which is difficult.

EDIT: I wanted to add— I'm not trying to be discouraging, rather trying to give info that may help you navigate this stuff. Production music requires dogged determination, and you have nothing to lose by firing off some emails. If you find a sub label that you feel your stuff could fit into, contacting them is worth a try IMO. If you have the music figured out (*ie your stuff is* *top notch*) then it takes all of like 5 min to write an email and link a few tracks. I don't think that you're wasting much time.

The most common issue (IMO) is people overestimate how close to the quality/usability standard their material comes. At the end of the day, if your stuff just isn't cutting it, these higher end libraries are never going to respond or give you feedback.


----------



## YuHirà (Feb 9, 2022)

Hello ZosterX,

You seem to be French. So, for your information, the French branch of UNIPPM often requires an "exclusive deal" from their composers. It means that you cannot work with other libraries, except if they are sub-published by UNIPPM.

It seems to be a good deal but you have to keep in mind that it's only "a gentleman's agreement" (their words, not mine): you won't have any contract that secures your incomes / a given number of albums. And they release very few albums in a year...

I think that it could be hard to go this way, because nowadays, to survive in this industry, it seems more and more important not to put all your eggs in one basket.

Perhaps it's smarter and more secure to work with sub published labels, as mentioned above.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 9, 2022)

YuHirà said:


> It seems to be a good deal but you have to keep in mind that it's only "a gentleman's agreement"


I’d stay clear of that type of deal!


----------



## Daryl (Feb 10, 2022)

I've just had a quick look, and some of the labels do have their own Website. Here is an example for you:









Contact


We’d love to hear from you! Reach out using the contact form opposite, and someone will be be in touch! COMPOSERS: If you are looking to write for the catalog, please fill out the form HERE ....



www.liquidcinema.com


----------



## badabing (Feb 22, 2022)

Daryl said:


> I've just had a quick look, and some of the labels do have their own Website. Here is an example for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Daryl, after I'd checked four or five without their own sites I assumed they were all the same, useful to know that some have a separate online presence.


----------

